# Selling 4-H and FFA Project kids?



## animegalash (Sep 27, 2011)

As part of my SAE project in FFA I have been showing goats for 3 years(or this year is my third), and to finish off my senior year I am going to be selling kids that are due in January. These kids are out of my does that I showed the past 2 years, and they are not exactly the best market goats. What would be the best way to advertise the kids that I am selling? I was thinking craigslist? And advertisement through my website, and through my AG teacher. Any other suggestions would be awesome. 

Whatever doesnt get sold will be donated to a local project where kids get to obtain a goat for free in the condition that they show it in the fair that year. This provides a learning experience for kids. 

:laugh:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Around here craigslist works well.. but if you are conected with a particular school that you could advertise thru... or better yet a homeschool group??? (they seem to do alot of 4h, ffa, stuff...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Craigslist, if you have a bargain trader that seems to work well. You can buy those at gas stations. You can talk to your county livestock agent and see if anyone is looking for kids (he/she would probably know). Being homeschooled myself and having been in several groups I probably wouldn't target homeschoolers. Around here most of them think livestock are gross. It doesn't hurt to ask of course, but in my expirience most dont. I'd talk to county 4-H and livestock agent and see what they say


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

LSN (localsalesnetwork) does well around here also.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would say Craigslist and put a flyer up at the feed store and farm stores. But for your SAE you should show a profit and if you give alot of kids away you will not show a profit which would be bad for your SAE. I went to State like 8 years ago with my Diversified Livestock Ent. SAE. Those things are a pain to fill out but cool to see how your doing. Good luck and I hope you get your kids sold. I think it is really awesome that you would be willing to donate the kids to help other kids and I don't think it is a bad idea to donate 1 but I wouldn't donate to many. You need to pay for your feed somehow.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Craigslist has worked well for me and Hoobly has done well too. I would post on your website too! Good luck
Anna


----------

